# South Florida Screen Printing Training



## kedkennels (Feb 25, 2010)

Are there any classes or training for screen printing in South Florida? I have been looking to Apprentice or intern but to no avail. So... I wouldn't mind paying to gain some experience in this area? Does anyone know of any vocational schools who might offer it or perhaps someone who teaches classes in the South Florida Area?


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Try Ryonet, they have classes in several locations. Two days of very focused instruction and hands on training!


----------



## kedkennels (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks but I see that they only offer classes in Washington , New York, Arkansas, and California


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

In my opinion it is well worth the price of the flight and class fees.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

The buy the 101 v2 DVD.
Screen Printing 101 Version 2.0 - Complete Instructional DVD 6+ Hours!!!


----------



## kedkennels (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks but i'm more of a hands on type person and I would rather be in a place where I could ask questions etc.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Have your tried to find a product supplier in South Florida? Many offer training...


----------



## kedkennels (Feb 25, 2010)

ok I guess thats the next step.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey there, 

I agree w/Billy on the flight, etc. I heard Ryonet had some excellent training classes. People from all over have said great things about 'em. I'd start there.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

We did the training...

In two days you know the business from begining to end, with a full day of hands on with some of the best printers in the country.

The networking with the others in the class has paid off also.

It was a great start for us...


----------

